# Harrowing, Squats, Zoats, and oh my!



## VK-Duelist (Oct 4, 2010)

What is exactly a Harrowing?

Why can't GW include more Zoats (Perhaps turn them into some sort of fast attack unit that has fleet and a bolter?), Squats (Demiurg?), and the like?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

VK-Duelist said:


> Squats












Squats are dead. *Dead*. The Demiurg are space dwarfs 2.0. They are alive. *Alive*. Squats are *dead. *


----------



## VK-Duelist (Oct 4, 2010)

Okay... Now, what the hell is a Harrowing?

I've heard Nids are running from them.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

VK-Duelist said:


> Okay... Now, what the hell is a Harrowing?
> 
> I've heard Nids are running from them.


Then you`ve heard bullshit I`m afraid. :no:


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

I have heard the term Harrowing (as in _The Harrowing_) as referring to something in 40k before but i can't recall exactly what. That said it was an event/ time period rather than any entity, and it didn't involve Tyrannids. 

Might have been a period of the Horus Heresy.


----------



## ThoseKrazyKasrkin (Aug 2, 2011)

I have heard of THE harrowing but dont know where or when


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

ThoseKrazyKasrkin said:


> I have heard of THE harrowing but dont know where or when


Was it Dan Abnett's teaser talk at Games Day 2010? He talked about writing a book covering the period following the siege of Terra, which he called the Harrowing.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Im probably wrong, but I thought the Harrowing was a period after the scouring when the traitors re-emerged and attacked the Imperium again, but no where near as strong as the heresy.


----------



## Nashnir (Apr 3, 2010)

I am not that good in fluff but weren't Dark Eldars "Wolf at the Door" story in "Tales of Heresy" called "The Harrowers"? So it might be related to them.


----------

